

Why Founders Should Be The Developers  - danvoell

All too often I have seen great developers fall into the investment trap. They build a cool product, they receive investment and it is now their duty to manage a company. Their main intention was to spend time building products people like, but now they are told to raise more money, to grow faster, to generate more money, to build a bigger team, to make more profit and to sell their company for more than it is worth. And then go back to being a programmer.<p>It reminds me of the "The American Tourist and Mexican Fisherman"
http://www.noogenesis.com/pineapple/fisherman.html
======
gawker
Essentially, that's what happens when you take in outside investment. If you
can build a cool product and bootstrap it, it need not be that way. Once
you're taking in external shareholders, you're semi-bounded by their wishes.

------
padseeker
Hell yeah

On a related note I like founder over entrepreneur. I think of myself as a
craftsman, not a business person. I love building cool stuff.

------
vemuruadi
Yes its easy to build what you are thinking if you are a developer. Founders
should also be able to sell.

